# Huge Trike collector selling off collection - see Sell/trade



## Bill Stuff (Apr 10, 2013)

Just wanted to drop a line here in the trike section, I am helping a long-time collector sell his collection which includes many rare and interesting, both restored and in need of restoration, trikes and pedal cars. 

Here are a couple pics, please take a look at the sell/trade section for further details.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 13, 2013)

Those are some beautiful trikes in his collection, especially the Gene Autry. I can tell by looking at them they'd be well out of my price range. Hope someone here picks some of them up.

Dave


----------

